
Message from the Minister of Health of the Czech Republic - elchudi2
https://youtu.be/jZtEX2-n2Hc?t=203
======
jelliclesfarm
I read it as Massage from the Minister of Health.

I blame it on too much Monty Python in my misspent youth.

